# Pancake Syrup



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone got good recipes for this?


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be watching this thread with interest. My grandmother used to make a syrup with light caro syrup and a pinch of molasses. I really wish I had that recipe written down somewhere. It had no maple in it at all.
The first time I went to a friend's house and had "real" syrup, it made me sick to my stomach!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to make our own pancake syrup with 

2 cups sugar
1cup water 
1 Tb maple flavoring or to taste
1 tsp butter flavor or to taste
1 tsp vanilla 
bring water and sugar to a boil boil for 2 min take off fire and add flavors serve warm
store in jar in cool place


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I haven't tried this yet, but all of the other recipes in this cookbook that I have tried have been good. I found it in "Family Feasts for $75 a Week" by Mary Ostyn. Enjoy!

Pancake Syrup

1 1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar
1 1/2 cups water
3/4 cup light corn syrup
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon maple flavoring (optional)

In medium saucepan, combine sugars, water, and corn syrup; bring to a boil over medium heat. boil until slightly thickened, about 7 minutes. Remove from heat; stir in slat, vanilla and maple flavoring, if using. Cool for 15 minutes before using, or cool entirely before storing in a tightly covered jar in the cupboard just as you would with any syrup.

Makes 3 cups


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

praieri winds said:


> I used to make our own pancake syrup with
> 
> 2 cups sugar
> 1cup water
> ...


I make mine like this, but without the vanilla.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I've only made one type of syrup so far, dandelion syrup. We like it on our pancakes because it has a bit of a nutty taste to it. Here's the recipe I use:


about two to two hundred and fifty dandlion heads, 4 cups of water, 2 cups of sugar. Remove all the yellow petals from the head and place in water. Bring to a boil then lower to simmer for about an hour. Strain, keeping the liquid. Add sugar. Bring back to a boil then simmer again until you get the consistency you want. Put in a jar and refrigerate.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

WOW Sonshine! Tha'ts different.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Looks like someone won't be mowing their grass any time soon...need to wait for those purty yellow flowers to bloom!  Interesting concept though. Sandra, I really prefer the "real maple syrup" although I have made syrup when my kids were young. My DH has been making maple syrup with his DB-I_L for the last couple weeks.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

For those who want to try the dandelion syrup, it's important to use only the yellow petals in the heads. The green will make it bitter. My DS and I gather the heads and then I wash them well and put them on papertowels to blot a bit of the water out. Then I can sit at the table to take the petals off. I still can't stand for prolonged periods, so this works well for me. Our dandelions are starting to flower, so won't be long till I make some. DS is already nagging me about it. LOL


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How much does this recipe make, Sonshine?


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

I read this in a book, but I haven't tried it yet...the book is called "At Home in the Woods" by Vena & Bradford Angier. They came across on old timer who made faux maple syrup out of potatoe water. Heres how it go's....Boil 6 medium, unpeeled potates in 2 cups of water until only 1cup of fluid remains. Remove potatoes and return water to a boil, add 1cup each of white and brown sugar, desolve completely and remove from heat. Then age in a dark place for a couple days or more. Apparently it "tasted almost exactly like fine maple syrup".


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

1 part water to 2 parts white sugar. Stir well and simmer until syrup thickens. I add imitation maple flavoring after the syrup has cooked.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-I like just plain ol' light Karo on blueberry waffles and pancakes. On regular pancakes and waffles, sure I love pure maple syrup. But my Grandma got me started on using Karo when I was still in grade school. Never have cared much for the imitation syrups, Hungry Jack, Mrs. Buttersworth, etc... Sure I'll use them if I can't get anything else, but I don't buy them.

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> For those who want to try the dandelion syrup, it's important to use only the yellow petals in the heads. The green will make it bitter. My DS and I gather the heads and then I wash them well and put them on papertowels to blot a bit of the water out. Then I can sit at the table to take the petals off. I still can't stand for prolonged periods, so this works well for me. Our dandelions are starting to flower, so won't be long till I make some. DS is already nagging me about it. LOL


We just use our own maple syrup on pancakes but Sonshine, that you so much for posting this. :dance: It brought back a forgotten memory of watching my dear grandmother making dandelion syrup. I loved the stuff and will follow your recipe to bring that wonderful memory back full circle.

Does your recipe make one quart?


----------



## prairie lily (Feb 7, 2011)

Whats Karo


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...I cant wait to try these!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

drill a hole in the tree, insert spout, hang the bucket, and when its full, boil, boil, boil


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> How much does this recipe make, Sonshine?


About a quart. Depends on how much you want to cook it down.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

prairie lily said:


> Whats Karo


It's a brand of corn syrup.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Here you go...










L8R,
Matt


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Very cool Sonshine!

I want to try it!!! Only problem is, no dandelions 

Since they are considered a weed I wonder if I could find seeds to plant in my back feild? lol


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Very cool Sonshine!
> 
> I want to try it!!! Only problem is, no dandelions
> 
> Since they are considered a weed I wonder if I could find seeds to plant in my back feild? lol


Just find some somewhere that's going to seed and blow on them in your backyard. The seeds will take root and then you'll be over run with them.  Before I heard about dandelion syrup, I was basically just mowing them down. Now, even though my yard looks like we're in the middle of the jungle at times, we let it grow so I can get the dandelion blooms.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

prairie lily said:


> I read this in a book, but I haven't tried it yet...the book is called "At Home in the Woods" by Vena & Bradford Angier. They came across on old timer who made faux maple syrup out of potatoe water. Heres how it go's....Boil 6 medium, unpeeled potates in 2 cups of water until only 1cup of fluid remains. Remove potatoes and return water to a boil, add 1cup each of white and brown sugar, desolve completely and remove from heat. Then age in a dark place for a couple days or more. Apparently it "tasted almost exactly like fine maple syrup".


Sounds interesting. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

What does dandelion syrup taste like?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

campfiregirl said:


> What does dandelion syrup taste like?


To me, it has a mild nutty flavor.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Berry syrup, apple syrup, fruit syrup (peach is good). Same as jelly, no pectin, cook until the thickness you like. Orange marmalade, just boil the skins....James


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

I love to make berry syrup- just boil in water and add sugar if needed to cut the tartness. Also, Cinnamon syrup is so yummy! Boil equal parts sugar and water, and add cinnamon. How much? I just add it like I would to cinnamon sugar. Or until it's brown. LOL. Anyway, it keeps a good long time and is so yummy on pancakes and waffles!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I also make a honey-cinnamon syrup. I put 2 cups sugar, 1 cup water, and one cup honey, then bring it to a boil, stirring to dissolve the sugar. After it has boiled, remove from heat and stir in some cinnamon - not sure how much, but you don't want to overwhelm the honey flavor, maybe half a teaspoon or so. Sometimes you have to use a whisk to keep the cinnamon from clumping.


----------

